

Why Your Spouse Should be Your First Client - rmcastil
http://challengeacceptedhq.com/why-your-spouse-should-be-your-first-client/

======
rmcastil
In another thread, someone mentioned selling and getting from "hello to a
signed contract" is one of the hardest parts of freelancing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7224666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7224666)

I tried to address that concern with my latest blog post. Hope it helps!

